
Front-end Development Tooling Survey - dragongraphics
http://ashn.uk/survey-tooling-2016
======
mandazi
Sometimes I feel like I am behind with CSS. I have not used LESS or SASS or
any others on any production application that I work on. It's usually
Bootstrap and then custom CSS to override. I have messed around and learned
the basics of LESS/SASS but nothing beyond that.

Am I behind?

~~~
citeguised
For your own projects it doesn't matter, as long as you're productive. If
you're looking for employment in the frontend-sector, you should get used to
SASS.

~~~
jordache
Except when it comes to writing CSS, it doesn't matter how skilled you are at
CSS, one simply can not be as equally productive without using a preprocessor.

------
stuartleigh
Filled out your survey, looking forward to the results. Here is another one
that was taken earlier this year for reference.
[http://stateofjs.com/](http://stateofjs.com/)

------
xpxpg6zd
Not a troll attempt, just a simple question from a guy who stopped to care
about frontend a while ago : isn't web tech badly designed because of
successive feature bendings, and aren't all those hyped frameworks,
transpilers, package managers and stuff just attempts to fix it ? The X Window
System got it right back in the 80's, I don't understand what's going on here.

